# Duda proteus PLL 4046



## rengo (Nov 20, 2009)

Buenas 

Estaba intentando armar un circuito modulador de FM con el PLL 4046, es sacado de un libro, este es el esquematico:



La duda es que según este circuito este modulador usa fuente partida, pero le conecta cosas a la pata 8 que según la hoja de datos es masa, y por lo tanto el proteus la va a esconder. Si considero como masa la pata 8, se me cortocircuita el capacitor C3; y si la considero como -5V , se me cortocircuita la R4.

Lo peor es que lo simulo y aparentemente funciona igual... pero al pasarlo al ares tengo ese inconveniente.:enfadado:

Evidentemente hay algo que estoy haciendo mal en el circuito, no estoy seguro de qué es... si alguno lo ve le agradeceria que me explicara  ahi esta el que hice:


----------



## jade0007 (Abr 11, 2011)

rengo dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Estaba intentando armar un circuito modulador de FM con el PLL 4046, es sacado de un libro, este es el esquematico:
> 
> ...



aquí lo hacen de esta forma...   http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/enica3/sim-pll.pdf   pruebelo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2011)

Bajate la hoja de datos y mia como es el coneccionado, la pata 7 es una donde va el capacitor VCO, la pata 5 es de inibición, algo esta mal, busca el dataheet alli hay ejemplos, y en la red mucho más


----------

